# Acceptance rate affects rating score.



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

So last night we had a surge in Chicago due to 60+ degree weather.

I decided to do a few runs. Glad I did because I made over $120 in 6 rides.
But strange thing happened to my score.

My score before the runs was 4.92. After the runs it is 4.90
All six rides gave me 5 stars.

The only thing I can think of is that my acceptance rate was low.
I was getting UberPool pings. I only did one UberPool run (wasnt watching the screen close enough). The first riders on the Pool had 4 people, so I couldnt have done a pool anyway.
But half my pings were Pools so I let them expire.

I'm guessing that is what dinged my rate.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I have noticed my ratings decrease since I started rejecting more rides, but I have no proof that I us the reason why. I thought uberPOOL was for only one person...otherwise how can uber know to not send you pings?


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

They just changed the passenger app.
People are selecting pool without wanting to.
A lot of complaints by passengers in Chicago.

It has me between a rock and a hard place.
Dont take pools; your rate goes down
Pick up pool passengers who dont want to share; rate goes down faster.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

The ratings on the app are not updating daily. It's been 3 or 4 days since mine has. 
It seem to update much more frequently on the website. As far as I've been able to tell acceptance rating has no affect on the ratings.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

They've made it harder and slower to be able to tell what your recent ratings have been.

I think for obvious reasons.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Glad I was not the only one who thinks that. After I became more selective, my ratings dropped 0.02 points in last couple of weeks. Although I can't prove, all the riders have given me five stars.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Since they took away the ability to check your ratings by the 1day 7day 30day 365day on the website, all mine has said for the last 3 weeks is at the top of the page it says "your last week rating" and mine has stayed at 5.0 stars after over 200 trips. I think uber is completely manipulating them cause it's super rare to have 3 weeks in a row with 5.0 average. 

Any hope we get the range back? Or is it the norm now to just see what your overall rating was last week?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Well on topic: Acceptance rate has nothing at all to do with ratings. If you dont accept, then clearly theres no way they can rate you. If you rejected 100 rides and only accepted 1, then you could only get rated on that 1 ride (if you completed it)


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well on topic: Acceptance rate has nothing at all to do with ratings. If you dont accept, then clearly theres no way they can rate you. If you rejected 100 rides and only accepted 1, then you could only get rated on that 1 ride (if you completed it)


Well that's what it should be.. But OP is talking about being dinged in rating if you start ignoring riders. Maybe it's just a a conspiracy theory but I think Uber penalizes for not accepting all requests.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> Well that's what it should be.. But OP is talking about being dinged in rating if you start ignoring riders. Maybe it's just a a conspiracy theory but I think Uber penalizes for not accepting all requests.


"dinged in rating if you start ignoring riders" huh?
as I mentioned, if you don't accept a ping/ride(which of course you don't if you're ignoring it) then the rider can not rate you. period.
if you don't accept requests, uber doesn't penalize you, they just keep track of your percentage. IF its gets real low, they MAY nag you about it and if its super low they MAY deactivate you for it. But ignoring riders or not accepting requests in no way shape or form affects your rating


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> "dinged in rating if you start ignoring riders" huh?
> as I mentioned, if you don't accept a ping/ride(which of course you don't if you're ignoring it) then the rider can not rate you. period.
> if you don't accept requests, uber doesn't penalize you, they just keep track of your percentage. IF its gets real low, they MAY nag you about it and if its super low they MAY deactivate you for it. But ignoring riders or not accepting requests in no way shape or form affects your rating


allegedly


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

naplestom75 said:


> allegedly


allegedly what? You going to listen to a vet that knows what he's talking about or what? smh


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> allegedly what? You going to listen to a vet that knows what he's talking about or what? smh


You're going to listen to Uber and take everything they say about how their system works to be the truth?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

naplestom75 said:


> You're going to listen to Uber and take everything they say about how their system works to be the truth?


I explained the way it works. Nobody will agree with you that it works otherwise. Have a good day


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> I explained the way it works


Yes, three times over.
But stamping your feet and repeating yourself does not make you right.
I had x rides and y at 5 with a 4.92 rating
Now I have X+6 rides and y+6 5 ratings. My overall rating has gone from 4.92 to 4.90

You can repeat yourself as much as you want (which is pretty much all you do on most threads) but it doesnt make it a fact.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Tenzo said:


> Yes, three times over.
> But stamping your feet and repeating yourself does not make you right.
> I had x rides and y at 5 with a 4.92 rating
> Now I have X+6 rides and y+6 5 ratings. My overall rating has gone from 4.92 to 4.90
> ...


You must be new,. Listen to the veterans
And don't make a topic if you're not going to accept the correct answer, smh


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

I can ask a question without having to take the wrong answer.
Your spammer advice tends to be more wrong than right 


QED


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Drive today in the impending blizzard. You'll make a killing


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

man..... smh


----------



## Joe6666 (Feb 27, 2016)

Tenzo said:


> So last night we had a surge in Chicago due to 60+ degree weather.
> 
> I decided to do a few runs. Glad I did because I made over $120 in 6 rides.
> But strange thing happened to my score.
> ...


What's an uberpool


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Joe6666 said:


> What's an uberpool


I see you joined today. Welcome to up.net Are you signed up to do Uber yet?
UberPool is a request you get from cheap folks. Rule #1, never accept pool rides


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Tenzo said:


> The first riders on the Pool had 4 people, so I couldnt have done a pool anyway.
> .


Then that was either UberX or you are clearly doing UberPool wrong


----------



## Joe6666 (Feb 27, 2016)

Yeah I signed up I'm done 2 days and 11 rides


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Joe6666 said:


> What's an uberpool


Carpool but you don't go into work with the pax you keep moving acting like a bus driver making 25% less than the already low uberX rates.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Anyone ever receive a ride request after they've logged off? Happened to me again a few days ago. I logged off the app, and almost immediately I received a ping. I could not accept the ping and immediately logged back on and when I did, the ping expired (it was well within the 10 second acceptance window) . I'm assuming it must have been from a lag between the time I log off and the time uber receives that log off.

So I'm sure in Uber's log, that is listed as an ignored ride request. So by no fault of my own, I take a negative hit on my rating.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

How do you find out your acceptance rate sometimes I'm waiting for a passenger and get pinged I don't accept because he at a store and I'm waiting for him to take him back to the pickup point would that count against me


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Glad I was not the only one who thinks that. After I became more selective, my ratings dropped 0.02 points in last couple of weeks. Although I can't prove, all the riders have given me five stars.


I'll admit that I was very skeptical at first about what you were claiming, and I also know that others will say that acceptance rate has nothing to do with ratings, but since I have not been accepting any Pool requests over the past 6 weeks or so, I can see a very definite decline in my average weekly driver rating. This makes me think that Uber must be doing something, I don't know what specifically, to lower my rating at some acceptance rate threshold. My proof? Although this is a little soft, I am the same driver, I believe, driving for Uber as when I drive for Lyft. Over this same period of time my Lyft rating has remained relatively unchanged (4.93), while my Uber rating has fallen .05 to 4.86. My Uber rating last week per the Weekly Summary was 4.2 (!) and this continues a very noticeable trend of lower weekly ratings. It could be luck of the draw, but I don't think so when considering the similar number of rides given on each service. After reviewing every Uber ride I did for these past few weeks (and especially last week, very closely) I cannot identify any that are likely to be the several poor ratings that would have been necessary to drop my Uber rating this much. I do now believe that something "fishy" is going on.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> How do you find out your acceptance rate sometimes I'm waiting for a passenger and get pinged I don't accept because he at a store and I'm waiting for him to take him back to the pickup point would that count against me


It should be in your weekly drivers summary. You should receive that via email on Wednesday. I never get mine, I have to email them every Thursday to get it. Sometimes it takes 2 or 3 emails because the crs gets weekly drivers summary and weekly pay statement confused.

Tell them you want your weekly drivers summary the one that tells you your hours online, acceptance percent and fares per hour and compares you to the other drivers in your area. You can get one for every week you have been active that you completed at least 5 trips.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Friendly Jack said:


> I'll admit that I was very skeptical at first about what you were claiming, and I also know that others will say that acceptance rate has nothing to do with ratings, but since I have not been accepting any Pool requests over the past 6 weeks or so, I can see a very definite decline in my average weekly driver rating. This makes me think that Uber must be doing something, I don't know what specifically, to lower my rating at some acceptance rate threshold. My proof? Although this is a little soft, I am the same driver, I believe, driving for Uber as when I drive for Lyft. Over this same period of time my Lyft rating has remained relatively unchanged (4.93), while my Uber rating has fallen .05 to 4.86. My Uber rating last week per the Weekly Summary was 4.2 (!) and this continues a very noticeable trend of lower weekly ratings. It could be luck of the draw, but I don't think so when considering the similar number of rides given on each service. After reviewing every Uber ride I did for these past few weeks (and especially last week, very closely) I cannot identify any that are likely to be the several poor ratings that would have been necessary to drop my Uber rating this much. I do now believe that something "fishy" is going on.


Ha... my last 7 rated trips were all 5 star. After I received my last one, my rating went down .01. Explain that. I've accepted every trip this and last week and canceled 0.


----------



## uberxtreme (Jan 15, 2015)

Rating works different then you think. You took new rides which deleted your first ratings you had from a while back I don't know how many ratings uber keeps in your profile maybe 100 of them but by u taking new rides you also deleting the older rates you had from while ago 


So let's say you had 

5 1 5 5 5 5 5 1 ratings for each trip and you take new trip and pax rates 4 the first 5 gets deleted and your rating list looks like this now 

1 5 5 5 5 1 4 

I deleted the old 5 rating and added a new 4 rating from the ride u take 

This why your rating jumps around a lot and etc 
Pretty sure this has been confirmed


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

uberxtreme said:


> Rating works different then you think. You took new rides which deleted your first ratings you had from a while back I don't know how many ratings uber keeps in your profile maybe 100 of them but by u taking new rides you also deleting the older rates you had from while ago
> 
> So let's say you had
> 
> ...


With Uber it's 500, Lyft I believe is 100.

In my case, my last 7 rated trips have been 5 star. My rated trip count and 5star count have increased by 7. I didn't lose any 5 star trips. So, in order for my rating to drop I'd have had to have 2 riders change the rating they gave me. Or 1 change 2 separate trips. Mathematically i had to have lost at least 5 points.

I have less than 500 rated trips. I have give several people rides more than once so I guess it's possible but I doubt it.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't understand why a driver would want to drive for both services. Personally I'm a one team player or no player at all. What is the logic behind it driving for uber gets me all the rides I can handle. Just the confusion factor must be a lot to handle. I can't see the benefits to have two apps that are not to happy with you if they even care at all


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> I don't understand why a driver would want to drive for both services. Personally I'm a one team player or no player at all. What is the logic behind it driving for uber gets me all the rides I can handle. Just the confusion factor must be a lot to handle. I can't see the benefits to have two apps that are not to happy with you if they even care at all


You, me and mostly everyone else on this forum are INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS. This means we are our own "team". People drive on other platforms take more money.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah I understand neither one probably cares anyway. I'm not used to this wide open devil may care attitude.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> Yeah I understand neither one probably cares anyway. I'm not used to this wide open devil may care attitude.


It's not so much a wide open devil may care attitude, it the fact we are independent contractors.

If you were a self-employed carpenter would you only put bids in for one builder? I wouldn't and I doubt you would either. I would put bids in on every job that I wanted. It would matter not to me the name in the check.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tenzo said:


> So last night we had a surge in Chicago due to 60+ degree weather.
> 
> I decided to do a few runs. Glad I did because I made over $120 in 6 rides.
> But strange thing happened to my score.
> ...


Riders who fill the car up should not be allowed to take pool !
They know they are getting a regular ride at discount.
Uber should not allow this.
Unless they want to pay PER PERSON like TAXI.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

tommyboy said:


> I don't understand why a driver would want to drive for both services. Personally I'm a one team player or no player at all. What is the logic behind it driving for uber gets me all the rides I can handle. Just the confusion factor must be a lot to handle. I can't see the benefits to have two apps that are not to happy with you if they even care at all


The benefits are many but first, we are not teammates with the TNCs. We are contracting with them to provide ride services.

It is not confusing at all.


----------



## Uberjaye (Jan 11, 2016)

Friendly Jack said:


> I'll admit that I was very skeptical at first about what you were claiming, and I also know that others will say that acceptance rate has nothing to do with ratings, but since I have not been accepting any Pool requests over the past 6 weeks or so, I can see a very definite decline in my average weekly driver rating. This makes me think that Uber must be doing something, I don't know what specifically, to lower my rating at some acceptance rate threshold. My proof? Although this is a little soft, I am the same driver, I believe, driving for Uber as when I drive for Lyft. Over this same period of time my Lyft rating has remained relatively unchanged (4.93), while my Uber rating has fallen .05 to 4.86. My Uber rating last week per the Weekly Summary was 4.2 (!) and this continues a very noticeable trend of lower weekly ratings. It could be luck of the draw, but I don't think so when considering the similar number of rides given on each service. After reviewing every Uber ride I did for these past few weeks (and especially last week, very closely) I cannot identify any that are likely to be the several poor ratings that would have been necessary to drop my Uber rating this much. I do now believe that something "fishy" is going on.


I totally agree that Uber screws with your overall rating depending on your acceptance rate..


----------



## HumanBeing (Apr 21, 2016)

I might have proof of something strange with ratings. I have 53 rated trips, and all 53 of those trips are 5 star trips. Therefore my rating should be 5.00 stars however it is not. In reality it is 4.98. See my attached screenshot.

I have emailed Uber support 3 times however their responses do not address my issue, they basically give me a stock non answer response.

Does anyone here know why my rating would be less than 5 stars?

Edit: My last ride was just over 3 days ago so I would imagine that my ratings are fully up to date?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Probably there is one non five star that occurred recently that has not made its way to partner app yet.. Usually there is few days delay.. Then again Uber could be playing mind games with drivers. LoL.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

HumanBeing said:


> I might have proof of something strange with ratings. I have 53 rated trips, and all 53 of those trips are 5 star trips. Therefore my rating should be 5.00 stars however it is not. In reality it is 4.98. See my attached screenshot.
> 
> I have emailed Uber support 3 times however their responses do not address my issue, they basically give me a stock non answer response.
> 
> ...


You have a non 5 it just didnt show yet. Sometimes when you get a non 5 it wont post until you get another rated trip or 2.

This is Ubers attempt to keep the rating riders give us anonymous.


----------



## Aliciab122 (Apr 3, 2017)

Tenzo said:


> Yes, three times over.
> But stamping your feet and repeating yourself does not make you right.
> I had x rides and y at 5 with a 4.92 rating
> Now I have X+6 rides and y+6 5 ratings. My overall rating has gone from 4.92 to 4.90
> ...


Someone could've rated you from a previous trip. Uber sends customer email receipts The person always has the option to go back and change their ratings as well.


----------



## KatyB (Apr 24, 2017)

i had my $50 bonus for 21 trips taken because at the end of the night (2am) i had my last six rides, get ride request about six to seven times before i could drop them off, they were all around 15 to 25 min away, so i did not accept around 35 to 40 request. that made my % go way down and i had no chance at the money, which to get had to be 80% or higher. anyone know how to avoid this from happening again?????


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Tenzo said:


> They just changed the passenger app.
> People are selecting pool without wanting to.
> A lot of complaints by passengers in Chicago.


When ordering, the rider is shown two prices and each box is clearly marked Uberx or Uber pool. They click on pool because it's the cheaper price and hope to get away with it. Don't be a sucker for sob stories.


----------

